# The Enemy Came - Partners Relief for Burma



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

Internally Displaced Persons 

[video=youtube;3BecKOhACHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BecKOhACHk[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Video from Burma: SHOOT ON SIGHT*

This video gives a great overview of the persecution. that Christians in Burma encounter. 

[video=youtube;z2EEJkyntV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2EEJkyntV4&feature=related[/video]


----------

